# Hello From Canada



## TMarie (Jan 4, 2015)

Hello to anyone who reads this .... I am from the land of the living skies Canada, and was brought here by a friend.  I have spent most of today poking around, and appreciate the wonderful feeling from the words written here.  Words are my comfort-zone, and I thank you for allowing me to indulge.  I have written lots, but have kept only one very short story.  It has become apparent that it is time to write again and take that huge, albeit baby step in sharing, learning, and growing.

TMarie


----------



## InstituteMan (Jan 4, 2015)

Hello and welcome from someone who read your words, TMarie. I am glad your poking around led you to post. Words are wonderful things, and I look forward to you sharing yours here. Once your post count hits 10 you'll be able to share your creative work here. Dive right in, and feel free to ask if you have any questions!


----------



## aj47 (Jan 4, 2015)

Welcome!  There is a lot to see just poking around here, but some of the areas are _member's only_.

Once you've made ten posts of substance (the game-play and procrastination areas don't count) then you'll have access to these areas.  They include challenges in fiction, non-fiction, and poetry.  Also there are workshops where you can post your work while retaining first rights. This works through the magic of denying access to search engines in those specific parts of the site.

Also, you get the keys to your sig and avatar.  AND, you are permitted to post your creative work.

So, posting was the first step on the path to full-blown membership.  Keep taking those steps!


----------



## Pluralized (Jan 4, 2015)

Welcome, TMarie. Hope you like it here.


----------



## joshybo (Jan 4, 2015)

Welcome!  Glad to have you on board and I look forward to reading your work.


----------



## Gofa (Jan 4, 2015)

Wahoo. It just baby steps but they still count


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Jan 5, 2015)

Welcome to WF!

Living skies indeed, there's no shortage of things that can fall from it.

WF is a great place to be a writer, hopefully you'll find something you like here. Keep an eye out for some of our new challenges, and don't forget that posting on others' work will help get feedback on your own.


If you're having problems giving feedback, reach out to one of us mentors, and we'll be glad to lend a hand. We're here if you need a critique, an ear for some feedback, or just a general help around the place.


Welcome, bienvenue, and enjoy WF as much as I have come to enjoy it.

Elven


----------



## thepancreas11 (Jan 5, 2015)

Oh! I've been there! I road tripped to Toronto for a hockey game once, actually. Very pretty. I can see where you might get your inspiration from. Land of the skies indeed.

Check out the newest challenge in the WF Challenges thread for something to help get you started. We often use said, as we should, to describe dialogue. This month's challenge is to see who can creatively and seamlessly use other tags where appropriate.

Turns out a lot of the good stuff in writing comes from getting involved with literature. You'll find no better place to do that than here. Take a poke around, discover things, read things, write things, especially critiques. I cannot stress enough how much critiquing will help your own writing.

Toodles!
thepancreas


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi TMarie. AstroAnnie beat me to the ten post count rule this time :lol:

It is actually quite easy to get to ten posts. You can do critiques. Getting involved in our many discussions is also a good way for post counts.

So get involved and welcome to the forums


----------



## escorial (Jan 5, 2015)

View attachment 7169


----------



## Blade (Jan 5, 2015)

:welcome:Welcome to the forums TMarie.

Everyone has to start somewhere and every attempt is a step forward.:encouragement: Please have a good look around the boards ask questions as need be. Good luck.


----------



## Gumby (Jan 11, 2015)

TMarie said:


> It has become apparent that it is time to write again and take that huge, albeit baby step in sharing, learning, and growing.
> 
> TMarie



Hi TMarie, this is a wonderful place to take those baby steps, we are a friendly bunch and most here truly want to help others grow as a writer. Welcome to the site.


----------



## Guy Faukes (Jan 11, 2015)

Nice to see a fellow Canadian! We are a noble and beautiful breed 

Welcome to the forum, if there's anyway we can make you feel more at home, let us know. We have a lot of nooks and talented folks here.

Glad to have you on board!


----------

